# prewar schwinn white?



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 22, 2015)

what color white is this and does anyone know if vintage schwinn has any?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 23, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> what color white is this and does anyone know if vintage schwinn has any?



*
1939 Schwinn Catalog
*



Quote...(...The most beautiful girls bicycle in the world. Enameled in bright colors, *Ivory & Blue...)



" Schwinn enamel Ivory "

*Paint - Factory Matched Colors - Vintage Schwinn*

Hope this link helps !
*


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 23, 2015)

That's Schwinn IVORY colour


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 23, 2015)

"True Ivory."  I have it on my website in touch-up or auto body shop grade spray cans.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 24, 2015)

gotcha...had to ask ....but if you ask me it seems to have a hint of yellow/or off off white.... am I crazy?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> gotcha...had to ask ....but if you ask me it seems to have a hint of yellow/or off off white.... am I crazy?





Any color can be misleading based on how you are viewing it. A photo, time of the day. image online, 
even from a paint chip in person can sometimes be deceiving & may be different once you see the whole product painted.

But I agree, ivory does have a hint of yellow or is off white.

As to your mental state of mind...I don't know.

But if you have more than one bike...you belong here in this forum with all the other wackos...
me included...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 24, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Any color can be misleading based on how you are viewing it. A photo, time of the day. image online,
> even from a paint chip in person can sometimes be deceiving & may be different once you see the whole product painted.
> 
> But I agree, ivory does have a hint of yellow or is off white.
> ...




bahahaaahaha


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> bahahaaahaha




Did I say something funny ????



come closer please... share it with me....I love a good laugh too...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 24, 2015)

*........................... *

funny how


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------

